# Nvidia GTX860



## golpemortal (Apr 30, 2017)

I've been trying to make it work but so far nothing....


System
Lenovo Y70-70
i7-4720HQ
16GB RAM 1TB NVIDIA GTX860 4GB

FreeBSD 11 with Mate-Desktop and everything worked out of the box except Nvidia video and wireless but I got this from ebay Nano USB Adapter (TL-WN725N) and it works out of the box no configuration on my part....

the default video works ok but still trying to make it perfect and I read that there is not currently support for that type of video model.

I've been with FreeBSD for 6 years now and I loving it  got it installed on two laptop one running
FreeBSD 8.3(Nvidia older model works 100%) and the other one FreeBSD 11.

Any comments help much appreciated guys....


----------

